# Happy Birthday spinman1949



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear spinman!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hope you have a great birthday!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Spin!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Spinman!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------

